# School Lunch



## Whimsical Thought

Well you know how lunch time is like some big time socialization event, yes?
That being said where and who do you sit with at lunch. Do you join in on the conversation? Anything.

At lunch I sit by myself. And I try to concentrate on only my food so I don't have to pay attention to the fact that I'm sitting all alone in a lunch room full of kids laughing, joking around, babbling. There are kids who sit around me, but it's pretty obvious that I'm by myself since I sit a few spaces down from the group sitting at the same table. So, no socialization for me. I try to leave early as possible so I can sit outside of the lunch room. You can't roam the halls and you are only allowed to go a few feet within the lunch room so my choice of surroundings is pretty limited.


----------



## Saekon

I hang out with the other kids in my year, I don't talk much but I do say stuff. There's no cafeteria or what not where we have to eat lunch, we're just let out in the courtyard. I use to go to the library by myself, I've made a big improvement !


----------



## Fitzer

I go to the library and do homework during lunch. I used to eat in the cafeteria, and I would sit with people who I kinda knew from class, but I rarely talked. I only talked when somebody would talk to me first


----------



## metallica2147

I sit by myself at lunch and usually bring a book or something to do. Sometimes I go to the hall and sit on a bench and listen to music.


----------



## Shooterrr

Most of the time I sit with my two other "friends". They're usually just talking to each other but I sit with them just so I'm not alone. And when they're not there, I feel so awkward sitting by myself while everyone else is talking to each other, laughing, and joking around. I try to find a book to read or just play around on my phone or something.


----------



## Lasair

When I was in school I always brought a book to read, or would do homewok/ study during lunch, when my friend didn't come in (which was often)the princepal used to let me sit in the class room on my own, but every now and then tell me to go out and get some air  now I take extra classes during lunch or sit with friends.


----------



## my shell

It depends how confident im feeling,if im feeling really ,very anxious then i will probably end up hiding in the loo ,if im feeling a little less so i will go to the most discrete corner of the library and do some work and if im feeling comparitively very confident i will venture in to the common room or canteen and eat lunch there


----------



## Epicfailture

Haha, i do the same thing, focus on the food and eat. The funny thing is that the focusing hurts my head alot. INstead, i just don't eat lunch at all and just sit in the library with my friends who never eat lunch. I wish i made friend that liked to eat lunch. haha


----------



## cakesniffer

Non-teen here. But my high school particularly sucked because you were required to sit in the lunchroom during lunch. You couldn't go to the library or anywhere else unless you wanted to get into trouble.

In 9th and 10th grades, I had a few people to sit with, although I was usually quiet. In 11th grade, I sat by myself the entire year as I recall. I'd eat and do work while I sat at an entire table by myself. It sucked even more because it was right in the middle of the room. I was lucky in 12th grade because I got to leave every day before lunch, so I didn't have to endure that torture for another year.


----------



## Whimsical Thought

Sheri said:


> Non-teen here. But my high school particularly sucked because you were required to sit in the lunchroom during lunch. You couldn't go to the library or anywhere else unless you wanted to get into trouble.
> 
> In 9th and 10th grades, I had a few people to sit with, although I was usually quiet. In 11th grade, I sat by myself the entire year as I recall. I'd eat and do work while I sat at an entire table by myself. It sucked even more because it was right in the middle of the room. I was lucky in 12th grade because I got to leave every day before lunch, so I didn't have to endure that torture for another year.


I'm in year 11 now and this is the first time that I am sitting by myself. Freshman year I sat at a same table with two other girls in the corner. So I was pretty lucky. I moved sophomore year though so tough luck finding a spot like that ever again. Here we actually change courses half the year so our lunch schedule changes also. I hate the whole finding a place to sit anxiety and having to go through with it, *twice* a year.


----------



## Eyes Wide Terrified

Normally i just go to the library and read/do some homework I procrastinated on. Honestly, I prefer to stay in the library doing schoolwork than sitting at a lunch table not saying a word.


----------



## super

well at my old school last year i hung out with my group which was 10-15 people , just average on the social scale , my anxiety was way too bad for me to approach other groups and look comfortable with it....i would act weird if i went up to my other friends ehh 

but yeah starting a new school in a few weeks , should be interesting


----------



## quietriverrunsdeep

I got VERY VERY lucky this year. Both semesters I had a good friend with the same lunch period as me so I wasn't awkwardly sitting alone reading a book. We sat together with a bunch of other social outcasts so it was all good. Normally I spend half my time in the library and then the other half trying to find a remote place to eat where no one will bother me. Eating alone feels horrible, I feel so exposed and open like I'm in the perfect position to be rediculed. Not fun.


----------



## OuttaMyMind

I hate lunch time. I honestly almost want to hide in the bathroom at lunch time. I have a few friends I sit by at lunch. But I'm becoming distant as time goes on. Basically at lunch I find the person that I know the most and sit with them the whole semester and I'm pretty sure they get sick of my social awkwardness. Lately I've just been skipping lunch and going into the library to do homework or journal. And when I journal I just get lost in how much my life sucks and how much it sucks to be socially awkward. So that doesn't help much but make me feel distatched to reality by the end of my lunch. I would absolutley hate to eat alone, it's something I fear. And something I feel's going to happen next year. I mean, who actually goes up into the lunch room and searches the whole room for somebody to sit with? I have no aquaintences or close friends other then my best friend. So next year is going to suck majorly because 1. Best friend is moving away and 2. My social anxiety has gotten worse over the years.


----------



## samanthaStopSigns

*um*

well i sit with a group, but i feel that im not really there. like i sit with them and listen to there conversations but i never have an opinion or voice, i feel if i say something that they automatically get the wrong idea, or a bad impression. i really base my life on them. the classroom is the worse place for me. when people are talking i dont talk to people i really dont have friends in my classes. i really dont do anything but work. I mean i donly feel confortable to talking to teachers, i find that kinda strange. i feel like a teachers pet, i mean if i didnt get in trouble some feel like a total loser


----------



## purplerainx3

I have just one friend at school, and I usually sit with her and her twin sister and their group of friends. She talks to me, but of course she talks to them too, and it's pretty awkward because they don't talk to me or even make an attempt to, really. I'm always obviously the one left out, because the whole group of 5 other girls including my only friend will like randomly burst out laughing, and I'll be sitting there, not in on the joke, fiddling around with my waterbottle or leaning down pretending to grab something from my backpack. I hate it. Also when I'm actually having a one-on-one conversation with my friend, one of her other friends will walk over and start talking to her, even when I'm in the middle of a sentence. And she immediately perks up in attitude like I've been boring her or something... But I guess I should be thankful I even have a place to sit. There have been a few instances where I couldn't find my friend or her group at all, and that sucked. At our school we are required to attend a few lunch tutorials each semester, so sometimes my friend and I have conflicting lunch tutorials and I end up hiding in the bathroom or library if there is room.


----------



## polardude18

I am home-schooled now but when I was in public highschool lunch was always the worst part of the day. I never had anyone to sit with so I would always sit by myself, I felt awkward doing this as there were so many people but I had no choice but to sit by myself as I had no one else to sit with. 
Sometimes people would come sit at my table (not so much because they liked me but rather because there were not many tables and they needed a place to sit) which I liked because being in the company of people is better than being alone even if I never did talk to them, and it brought less attention to me when I was just sitting by myself.


----------



## Doglover21

I used to feel a lot more anxiety before, now I don't as much. I just go out of peoples way and I do sit with my friends however it took me a lot of courage to take steps like that. Luckily i'm full of courage.


----------



## shy girl

I either sit at the end of a group (most of the time I hardly know them) on the lunch table or I sit by myself. I then either go to the library and read or do homework or I stand by myself in a corridor or some stairs. I feel so awkward at lunch because everyone else has friends to hang around with and everyone (including teachers) laugh at me and think I'm anti-social.


----------



## Saekon

The teachers laugh at you?


----------



## Braxietel

My closest friend at school likes to eat lunch down in the park with all the stoners and "cool people". I can't do that. Instead I go eat lunch in a secluded bit of territory my geeky friends have and we quickly eat and then head for inside. Fun.


----------



## shy girl

Saekon said:


> The teachers laugh at you?


Well, to be fair I don't actually know if they do. But at my school EVERYONE has loads of friends and as soon as they see me on my own they just give me odd looks. I admit some can be friendly and say hi; I appreciate that but it can just make me more nervous.


----------



## Tomato

Every time I hear that damn lunch bell ring my heart starts racing, I usually go for a walk outside of the school where no one can see me. I've told everyone who asked where I go for lunch that I go to my dad's place since it's close so I'm pretty much covered. I also go to the library and pretend to be swamped in homework, sometimes I am too so I guess it works out. It's not so bad really, 2 more weeks to go!


----------



## Flame Sixtyone

I sit in the library doing homework and trying not to be noticed


----------



## Listen

I actually switch between two tables and Guidance. One table is in the middle of the lunch room (bad) with two of my friends and next to a table full of guys who have made comments about my weight before (also bad), while the other table is crowded (bad) and away from most of the cafeitera (good, but have to walk past people to get there). Guidance, well, they know me there. I sit there when my anxiety's been bad or when I need a break from all the people.


----------



## whiteXcloud

My social anxiety has gotten loads worse, and when I was on the edge I told a social worker (only person who I somewhat trust) that I was thinking about suicide.. although I didnt say it directly, but she told my counsler (they were trying to get ahold of my parents) and then since I had to talk to my counsler, the social worker must've said something about my anxiety.. So my counsler had gave me a pass to skip lunch and go to the library instead. I even got a pass to leave classes early if I ever needed cause I can't stand the crowdedness and being touched/bumped every two seconds. I use to sit with people in 9th/10th grade but never talked, and this year i sat with someone for a bit but their all druggies and it's akward..


----------



## Bbpuff

I used to hang out with a big group of guys during lunch (me being the only girl) But we all went our seperate ways, then I started sitting with my friend and his small group, but I didn't know his friends.. So I left, and then I was alone for awhile.. And finally I found two new friends.. And I joined there group. We don't even go in the lunch room anymore. We hang out at the library, and I feel alot more comfortable there  But now I'll be starting a new semester soon, and my lunch will be switched.. I'm afraid I'll be alone again..


----------



## waytoblue

When I started high school, (age 11) I sat with a few friends from primary school for the first few months, but then everyone started to change and I was too "weird" for them I guess, so I started eating my lunch alone. I would sit on my own in the school canteen most of the time and although I was very unhappy that I had no friends, I didn't feel anxious when people watched me eat alone.
After a while, I started to feel embarrassed about having no friends. A few of my cousins were in the same school and I didn't want them telling my parents that I had no friends. I'd sometimes stand up in the canteen eating my lunch because I didn't want to sit on a table on my own, but people would ask me why I did it and I felt embarrassed so I started skipping lunch and sitting in the library. If I did buy anything, it would be a cake or a cone of chips that would easily fit into my pocket. I'd sometimes sit in the library, as far away from the librarians as possible, and I'd secretly eat my lunch... what a rebel, hahaha. I remember seeing groups of girls in my year sitting opposite me, and I'd always try and pluck up the courage to ask if I could sit with them but I was always too nervous. 
I started making friends with other people in my year when I was about 14/15. About 6 or 7 of them would sit together at lunch and I somehow started to hang around with them. They were the kids who weren't cool enough to hang around with everyone else but I didn't care at all, they were nice people and I still talk to most of them today. 
I started college when I was 16, and I thought that things would be better but I only had 1 close friend and she wasn't even in any of my lessons. I was close to one girl who was in all of my classes, but at lunch time she would only hang out with me if she had no one else to hang out with, so I guess she didn't really like me. I started skipping college because I hated it so much & I eventually dropped out. 
I'm in a new college at the moment & I'm quite happy there. I've made a few friends who I feel quite comfortable around and I always have someone to sit with at lunch. I'm very lucky to be in a class with such friendly people. I am moving college again in September to do a higher level course. I don't think it's possible, but hopefully the people there will be as cool as the people in my current class.


----------



## notna

In my first year of School we were forced to eat in the scaf caf (lunch hall), I remember the couple of days when the 2 people I sat with were off school. I sat with the "total total rejects" I suppose I am a "total total reject" though, anyway now our year is allowed to go the town for lunch


----------



## TheNobleSugarCube

Me and one of my friends sit with two other kids he's known for a long time, mainly because we don't want to sit anywhere else. We also sit in a booth, and on some days, we just leave the school and pick up something to eat. 

Lunch is more of a chore than a break really.


----------



## Popularity

In high school I sat alone for a few days and then found some friends that I only ate lunch with haha. Junior and Senior year I always drove home and ate for a very short period of time or picked up some taco bell while I ran an errand or something. Nostalgia.

College I don't have to worry about it either because I have a big gap open for lunch so I drive home once again.


----------



## Rosedubh

I sit with some friends, I usually talk but when there's people I don't know that I tend to be pretty quiet,well, silent.


----------



## Aliceinchains

After goin out to smoke a joint I'll go read in the library alone. Once I got the opportunity to skip a period with some seniors and they convinced me to snort an anti depressant. I kinda just sat in class freaking out silently and it looked like I was crying. That was the only time I wasn't alone this year, and obviously seniors don't want to hang out with a noob freshman


----------



## Infexxion

Back when I went to a public high school, I always sat alone at lunch. It was pathetic. One time, I actually had a group of seniors or juniors or whatever (I was a Freshman at the time) come over, sit at my table, and ask me why I was sitting alone. I shrugged my shoulders, they proceeded to talk to me for a bit and stuff, which was a nice change, too bad it only happened once.


----------



## Kana0

I'm not interested in finding people just to eat lunch actually.
I'd rather be alone than being with people I don't really wanna be with.

So during winter, i am a regular library visitor.

The other seasons, I go away from school and take a walk alone in the streets while listening to music. It's relaxing, plus no one can be bothering you.

I realized... the library is really the confort zone for every loner right?


----------



## Dre53

In high school I was lucky that a few friends of mine always had the same lunch as me, so I ate with them. Since I was comfortable with them I had no problem talking and I can remember having some good lunch conversations. I do remember it being really awkward when they weren't there though. My table actually had some other people there who they were more friendly with than me, so it was pretty awkward those few times. 

Now in college (still a teen though) I just about always am alone when eating, breakfast, lunch, and dinner. The only exception is when my roomate and I get up at the same time and eat breakfast together, or when I bring in a guest (my sister or a few old HS friends). It's really not that big a deal anymore, I've gotten used to it. I try to pick the less crowded times when doing it is a little easier.


----------



## Shannanigans

i sit with my four friends in the courtyard. with them i can either be a social butterfly or just stare off into space and not say much. it really just depends on my mood


----------



## younggirl

I really relate to OuttaMyMind. A lot. And all of you. I have a group of friends that used to be my friends, and it's almost like I should hang out with them, (at lunch), but at the same time I think they would be scared if I approached them, because I'm socially awkward around them, and have been for years now. Plus I'm freaking scared to approach them, because guess what? they're like the cool kids. my school seems above cool kids, cause we're in a slightly hippie and therefore enlightened town lol, but they're the kids people are intimidated by cause they're so awesome. they're friendly, but they're all awesome, and that scares people- scares me anyway. I feel like theres no way for me to ease into or build up to hanging with them at lunch, it's just like either I'm by myself with all the other poeple I don't know who are in groups, or I approach them, and it's this huge tension filled oh my god she's approaching us thing. So how can that be smooth and friendly, if it's like I'm coming up to them.. dun dun.. dun dun dun dunn.. you get it. I just feel like they're like oh god her about me, cause of my social awkwardness. OuttaMyMind, the wanting to journal at school about being frustrated about being socially awkward or just think about it a lot, in my case, and then being disconnected from reality making the social awkwardness worse is totally a thing with me.


----------



## montego

it sit with no one, no one sits with me. people avoid me because iam viewed as one of those shootem up kids, because i drew call of duty on a hw paper once. plus my school is off campus lunch and i always get dominos pizza and sit on the curb by myself. i wish i had someone to talk to, especially a girl becuase they are more understanding then guys


----------



## Dictionary

I like to read. But its hard a **** reading in a lunch room. Dammit. You feel like ****. Its hard to read and actually concentrate on what you're reading when you feel like your stomach may explode.


----------



## Dictionary

younggirl said:


> I really relate to OuttaMyMind. A lot. And all of you. I have a group of friends that used to be my friends, and it's almost like I should hang out with them, (at lunch), but at the same time I think they would be scared if I approached them, because I'm socially awkward around them, and have been for years now. Plus I'm freaking scared to approach them, because guess what? they're like the cool kids. my school seems above cool kids, cause *we're in a slightly hippie and therefore enlightened town* lol, but they're the kids people are intimidated by cause they're so awesome. they're friendly, but they're all awesome, and that scares people- scares me anyway. I feel like theres no way for me to ease into or build up to hanging with them at lunch, it's just like either I'm by myself with all the other poeple I don't know who are in groups, or I approach them, and it's this huge tension filled oh my god she's approaching us thing. So how can that be smooth and friendly, if it's like I'm coming up to them.. dun dun.. dun dun dun dunn.. you get it. I just feel like they're like oh god her about me, cause of my social awkwardness. OuttaMyMind, the wanting to journal at school about being frustrated about being socially awkward or just think about it a lot, in my case, and then being disconnected from reality making the social awkwardness worse is totally a thing with me.


Where the hell are you from? :no


----------



## Neutrino

I go home for lunch >_> the few times I have stayed were extremely uncomfortable.


----------



## kitty kat

I usually go and sit with people from my class. It's quite awkward because I usually just say something like 'did we have any English homework?' and someone will be like 'no i don't think so' and then i'll sit down and be quiet for the rest of lunch, lol. I just feel like I have to say some kind of introductory thing.

I usually just eat and then kind of zone out, half-listening to the conversation but not wanting to seem like I am completely listening because I don't want to seem like I'm listening but not saying anything. ar

People are probably like 'wtf is she doing here?' but I don't want to sit alone. I feel so exposed, like everyone is staring at me. I don't look so bad if I'm with people though.

I really think I should chip in on the conversation more though. I'll try that, but it's hard to follow the conversation sometimes.


----------



## keyla965

in 9th i used to sit by myself but now i sit with 3 other girls that i kinda know. 

the dumb freshman keeps taking my table. thats why i havnt been sitting by myslef. ( nothing realy wrong with freshmen, i just need some one to blame lol)


----------



## Rocklee96

This one guy that I would talk with in my honors Global History class last year and his friends.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

keyla965 said:


> in 9th i used to sit by myself but now i sit with 3 other girls that i kinda know.
> 
> the dumb freshman keeps taking my table. thats why i havnt been sitting by myslef. ( nothing realy wrong with freshmen, i just need some one to blame lol)


I hate it when someone and their group of friends are sitting at my table because then I have to look for a new table to sit by myself and if there are no empty tables I have to sit with a table already full and I hate how they look at me like"We don't know you,why are you sitting here?"


----------



## guitarmatt

Well since I'm at an open campus HS i can drive off campus..so thats what I do almost everyday. I successfully avoid pretty much any socialization with other high schoolers but i still get pretty nervous just being in traffic with them  Ya, im a freak there.


----------



## younggirl

Dictionary said:


> Where the hell are you from? :no


I'd rather not be specific, but it's in cali, so, hippie towns, ya


----------

